# Touchpad vertical scroll



## Sollie11 (Jul 4, 2017)

I am using FreeBSD 11.0-RELEASE-p9 on a Dell Inspiron laptop. When I use

```
hw.psm.synaptics_support="1"
```
in /boot/loader.conf, clicking left or right stops working, but two-finger scrolling works. When I remove above line from loader.conf and just use 

```
moused_enable="YES"
```
in /etc/rc.conf, clicking left and right buttons work, but not scrolling. I use "mouse" driver and /dev/sysmouse in xorg.conf, although I have tried all other settings too.

I then installed FreeBSD-12.0-CURRENT-amd64-20170626-r320360 and the touchpad is working perfectly, using only the above two lines together, but the system sometimes crashes to the db> prompt.

I want to know if it is possible to use the FreeBSD-12 mouse drivers on FreeBSD-11. I have tried everything I could find on these forums to no avail and now I am very excited to see the drivers in 12 work.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 5, 2017)

Sollie11 said:


> Can someone point me to some literature, web-site, book, etc that I can go through and get my head around this matter.


Have you looked at x11-drivers/xf86-input-synaptics? Up until the base drivers started supporting Synaptic it was the only way to get it working correctly.



> I want to know if it is possible to use the FreeBSD-12 mouse drivers on FreeBSD-11.


Long story short, no.


----------



## tobik@ (Jul 5, 2017)

Sollie11 said:


> I want to know if it is possible to use the FreeBSD-12 mouse drivers on FreeBSD-11. I have tried everything I could find on these forums to no avail and now I am very excited to see the drivers in 12 work.


Have you tried with FreeBSD 11.1-RC1? It's likely that the fixes you need have been backported.


----------



## Sollie11 (Jul 5, 2017)

tobik@ said:


> Have you tried with FreeBSD 11.1-RC1? It's likely that the fixes you need have been backported.



Thanks, this did the trick! I ran
`freebsd-update -r 11.1-RC1 upgrade`
and everything is working perfectly, using only the two above lines and no extra settings. Finally I'll have FreeBSD as my desktop OS.


----------

